
Show HN: Kanban powered visual management system - dmitriyabr
https://en.kaiten.io/?hn
======
dmitriyabr
Hi, Hackers! We are small team from Russia, who created Kaiten.

It's a fresh look to "how your process really works".

We really love agile technics and sad, that all tools are too complex to be
realy agile.

Our plan is make Kaiten "single point of truth" in company. System where
everyone, from top management to developer or marketer can see what happens,
where is bottleneck, which task is most priority, etc...

Kaiten provides your great visualizing and cool math engine (charts)

Demo: [https://demo.kaiten.io/](https://demo.kaiten.io/)

Charts:

Spectral Chart: [https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/control-
chart?filte...](https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/control-
chart?filter_cardSizes=%2C1+SP%2C2+SP%2C3+SP%2C4+SP&filter_cardTypeId=-1&filter_dateFilterType=custom&filter_dateFrom=Sun%2C+31+Aug+2014+21%3A00%3A00+GMT&filter_dateTo=Thu%2C+01+Oct+2015+20%3A59%3A59+GMT&filter_endColumn=2895&filter_endLanes=2308%2C2309&filter_slaLevel=10&filter_startColumn=-1905&filter_startLanes=2308%2C2309)

Control chart: [https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/control-
chart?filte...](https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/control-
chart?filter_cardSizes=%2C1+SP%2C2+SP%2C3+SP%2C4+SP&filter_cardTypeId=-1&filter_dateFilterType=custom&filter_dateFrom=Sun%2C+31+Aug+2014+21%3A00%3A00+GMT&filter_dateTo=Thu%2C+01+Oct+2015+20%3A59%3A59+GMT&filter_endColumn=2895&filter_endLanes=2308%2C2309&filter_slaLevel=10&filter_startColumn=-1905&filter_startLanes=2308%2C2309)

CFD:
[https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/cfd?filter_board=19...](https://demo.kaiten.io/space/1330/charts/cfd?filter_board=1905&filter_column=2895%2C2896%2C3427&filter_dateFilterType=custom&filter_dateFrom=Sun%2C+31+Aug+2014+21%3A00%3A00+GMT&filter_dateTo=Thu%2C+01+Oct+2015+20%3A59%3A59+GMT&filter_lane=2308%2C2309&filter_yAxisType=count)

I would be very grateful for any feedback.

